# Logitech G11 Problem mit der Beleuchtung geht nur halbseitig !



## Helly1 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute habe mir auf Ebay eine absolut Hammer Geile Tastatur gekauft. Hatte noch nie eine solch gute Tastatur. 
Nun sie hatt mit Versand ca. 9€ gekostet. Nun zum Problem also die Tastatur hat ja eine blaue Beleuchtung die allerdings rechts Super hell ist und nach Links Stufenweise dunkler wird. Leuchten tut jede Taste eben auf der je weiter nach Links umso Schwächer.
Mir macht es eig. gar nix aus, jedoch wäre es cool wenn man dies für wenig Geld und Aufwand beheben könnte. 
mfg 
Helly


----------



## Helly1 (13. Februar 2012)

Niemand einen Plan davon :/


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Februar 2012)

Helly1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute habe mir auf Ebay eine absolut Hammer Geile Tastatur gekauft. Hatte noch nie eine solch gute Tastatur.


 Du hattest offensichtlich noch nie eine "Hammer Geile" _mechanische_ Tastatur gehabt. Die gibt's auch mit Beleuchtung.
Was soll man von diesen Billig-Tastenbrettern halten, geschweige daran 'rumbasteln?


----------



## Helly1 (14. Februar 2012)

hilft mir echt kein bisschen weiter


----------



## chregubr85 (14. Februar 2012)

Da geb ich dem TE recht, hilft wirklich nicht. Auch wenn du im recht bist. Zudem gibt es auch gute Rubberdoms, ist halt Geschmaksache...

Zum Problem: Kann man die Tastatur von unten aufschrauben? Wenn ja, wie sieht es im innern aus? Ev. Ist es nur ein Stecker der nicht ganz richtig sitzt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist nur die Frage was der Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat, Garantie ist sicher auch keine mehr drauf oder doch?

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (14. Februar 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist nur die Frage was der Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat, Garantie ist sicher auch keine mehr drauf oder doch?
> 
> mfg



Ich hab die tastertur, und musste sie mal aufschrauben um das redbull rauszuholen.
Ich kann dir sagen das der innere teil so zu ist das dort nix zu tauschen oder Löten kann.
Und das aufmachen ist nicht einfach und kostet nerven.

Edit redbull macht der Beleuchtung nix aus.


----------



## Helly1 (14. Februar 2012)

nein Garantie nicht,
Also ja die Tastatur kann man aufschrauben sind ca 5 Stecker und viele kabel habe alles nochmal einwenig festgesteckt( daran gerüttelt es war nichts lose)  ohne erfolg. Mach mal ein Paar pics.


----------



## JackOnell (14. Februar 2012)

Helly1 schrieb:
			
		

> nein Garantie nicht,
> Also ja die Tastatur kann man aufschrauben sind ca 5 Stecker und viele kabel habe alles nochmal einwenig festgesteckt( daran gerüttelt es war nichts lose)  ohne erfolg. Mach mal ein Paar pics.



Die Stecker sind für die musikknöpfe 
Die tasten selber sind in einem weissen festen Kasten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2012)

chregubr85 schrieb:


> Da geb ich dem TE recht, hilft wirklich nicht. Auch wenn du im recht bist. Zudem gibt es auch gute Rubberdoms, ist halt Geschmaksache...
> 
> Zum Problem: Kann man die Tastatur von unten aufschrauben? Wenn ja, wie sieht es im innern aus? Ev. Ist es nur ein Stecker der nicht ganz richtig sitzt.



Kann man aufschrauben ( hatte die G15 ), aber mit einem Stecker ist nicht da ist der Aufwand höher. Hier mal ein Tut. für eine G 15. Man wird sich wohl einen passenden Teileträger organisieren müßen, ist nur die Frage ob es sich lohnt


----------



## Helly1 (14. Februar 2012)

Die kommen aber von den Tasten ?


----------



## Helly1 (14. Februar 2012)

Sorry war schwer zu Fotografieren im Dunkeln


----------



## JackOnell (14. Februar 2012)

Stell sie alle auf den dunkelsten wert habe ich immer so glaub mir du kannst an den tasten nix wechseln.


----------



## Helly1 (14. Februar 2012)

Das Tut hatt doch iwie auch nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun oder ?
Die Lampen gehn ja aber nur sehr schwach.


----------



## Helly1 (14. Februar 2012)

naja Hauptsache die Tasten gehen alle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2012)

Bei mir war der Ausfall die Steigerung von der Ausleuchtung, irgendwie scheint der Dimmer zu spinnen bwz die LEDs werden nicht angesprochen. Das Tut ist ja nur dafür gedacht falls du die Tastatur öffnen möchtest um die ev. zu reparieren.

Bitte nutze den " Bearbeiten - Button " und vermeide die Doppelposts, die Rennleitung wird es dankend zu Kenntnis nehmen


----------



## Helly1 (14. Februar 2012)

ok 
Ja der Dimmer hab ich mir schon gedacht die Spannung wird scheinbar gleichäßig weniger von Lampe zu lampe bzw LED.
Ok dachte schon was soll ich mit neuen LED´s wenn die noch nicht mal richtig funzen ;D

PS: Für ne Sekunde geht die Komplette Tastatur alle Leuchten,  aber nur für ne Sekunde wenn ich das Licht einschalte aber auch nur manchmal.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn man eine Tastatur für 9 Euro kauft die mal über 70 gekostet hat, dann muss man sich nicht wundern wenn da was dran ist. Sowas kauft man auch nicht gebraucht. Mit Ausnahme von alten mechanischen Cherry Brettern.


----------



## Helly1 (15. Februar 2012)

Sie wurde doch auch als Defekt verkauft, so und der Beitrag von Ghost war auch echt wieder mal Unnötig.  Meine Meinung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2012)

Ist leider auch in der Tastatur quasi nix zu sehen da alles ziemlich verbaut ist. Aber diese urigen Macken hatte ich ja unter anderem auch mit der G 15, daher bekam sie eine Reise in dem tollen orangen Wagen


----------



## Jabboo (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich weiss ist jetzt schon lange her und keiner wird es noch lesen, aber hast du/ihr eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden?
Bei mir sind glaube ich ein paar LEDs komplett ausgefallen -.-
würde gerne alle komplett austauschen, weiss aber nicht welche ich mir kaufen soll.

LG
jabboo


----------

